# The best: bolt, lever, pump, etc....?



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

What, in your opinion, is the best type of action for a rifle, be it: bolt, pump, lever, semi-auto, single, or whatever it may be? Why is it?


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i love the BOLT


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of bolt action and the ruger #1 single shot. If I could only own 1 rifle, it would definately be a bolt action. The bolt is least likely to jam compaed to lever action, pump, or semi-auto. It will handle the pressures the the larger magnums deliver. It is more accurate than semi-auto, pump, and lever action. It does not lack in speed of follow-up shots that are *accurate*.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think it depends on what kind of hunting you do, but I'd go with a bolt gun for most situations


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Bolt is whats going to be said is the best is what I'm guessing. I have both a bolt and an auto-loader. I like shooting the auto for the fact its funner and easier to shoot. Most people will also tell you that bolts will shoot better e.g. accuricy. My auto and bolt shoot about the same...but my bolt is not as tempermental. Granted the auto is a much bigger gun then the bolt is, but I look at it this way...snipers use a bolt (form reminton if I remember right) but the guys that shoot .50's for the most part shoot autos and some are bolts.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Bolt action rifles offer the best combination of weight, accuracy, reliability and cartridge selection amongst the available actions.

Bolt action rifles also handle high pressure cartridges better than pumps, autos or levers and feed cartridges more reliably.

I love falling block single shots. However, beyond the obvious lack of immediate follow up shots, they have disadvantages compared to bolts in either weight (Winchester/Browning High Walls), accuracy (Ruger 1's), or cartridge selection (Low Walls).

For basic deer hunting it is really hard to go wrong with a scoped bolt gun in any common big game caliber.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have always wanted a bolt-action, and I have also wanted a Uberti 1885 Highwall in something like 45/70. Somehow, though, I own two lever-actions: one in .22 (my Henry), and a Marlin .30-30. And I may wind up getting another Henry lever action in .44 Mag before I finally get my .30-06 or my .308 bolt-action.

I guess your views will depend on where you live & hunt. (and how much room you have in your gun cabinet)

:sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My preferred method of deer hunting is deep woods stand hunting and brush busting, because I this I have learned to love the semi auto, with the lever in close second. But I also love my bolt guns for long rang work. :lol:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Rem 7400,

I couldn't guess what action you were going to chose. It's not like your handle gave it away or anything.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

It's been proving that the "Bolt" is the best way...More accurate and faster..


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

Magazine writers have convinced many hunters that the bolt action is king of the deer woods. But the big buck in this photo was not convinced and neither am I.

Each to his own I say. Arguing about our favorite rifles is a dead end with me. I'm very happy with my older 30-30 carbine; no one will convince me it is inadequate or inferior to their _new _plastic stocked short magnum!
TR


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

From the background pic,you need a carbine..I use a 30-30 carbine in the bush north of here,nothing better for that...I still love my bolt action too.Never have shot a semi-auto(deer hunting),so can't say there.....
Nice Mulie.... :beer:


----------



## themaddmortician (Sep 26, 2006)

No question the bolt action is going to be the easiest to maintain, clean, and in my opinion will last longer than the new stuff out there.

Cheers,
:beer:
T


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I find cleaning my semi auto 300 is easier then my bolt 25-06. All I have to do is take out 2 pins and I can get any place I want in it. The bolt I got more things to go though in order to get it apart. Also it is not recomended to take the bolt itself apart.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bwnelson

I have a Browning Highwall in 45/70. I could live with one of these in a 300 Winchester Mag with no problem. If I had to choose one rifle for everything I hunt I would go with a bolt.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Plainsman,

So you could live with a Hi Wall in a 300 Winny Maggy ... have you seen a doctor about your case of M yet? ;-)

Now to totally hijack this thread ...

I am boggled by the emphasis on the shortfats in the 1885 chamberings. Yes, I know Winny felt a need to pimp the WSM line, but I'd have to think that a '06 case or bigger would feed much better in a highwall than a shortfat.

I can't see ANY advantage to a 300 WSM over the 300 long Winny Maggy in a falling block gun.

And while I'm flying this thread to Cuba ....

Why the heck couldn't they offer better hunting chamberings in the low wall? What beautiful little rifles. (See 6.5 thread in reloading forum)

K. Rant off. Talk amongst yourselves ...


----------



## Possumpup (Sep 25, 2006)

Bolt action...definitely. I shoot a browning A-bolt which is my favorite of all the bolts I own. Its short throw is awesome and I can get 2-3 accurate shots at deer when I need to. I also like the tang safety for quick shots like yet get up in maine's thick woods. Semi-autos are nice too but i never really utilize the function unless i am "hunting in unison" with people. Even then, I can work the browing bolt so quickly that I would rather have the more accurate field gun in bolt.

Dave


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

With Browning's attempts to revive the .284 a couple times I'm surprised they never offered it in a Lo-Wall, that'd be on the "hafta have" list.

Just you wait until someone starts chambering a 6.5x284 in a factory rifle. The gun writers won't be able to buy enough ink to sing it's praises!!
It will be touted as the 21st century version of the 30-06, just perfect for everything!!


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Horsager,

OOOO a .284 Low wall ... hmmm ... I think a .280 Rem would be better with the '06 case type ... not like you need to build it on a short action magazine anyway and the chamber dimensions make a little more sense on the non rebated case theory.

Tho the 7mm lover that I am sees utility in the concept!

Also agree that the 6.5x284 will sell a lot of magazines (and new rifles).

Read an interesting Internet rumor on the 6.5 ...

Ruger is supposed to offer 1A's in the Swede next year!

Better yet, Can I get an "A F N Men" if they do a 6.5x55 No. 1 RSI?

One of them could lure my sheckels ....


----------

